

Don’t call it a comeback (working remotely) - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/remote-work/

======
treb0r
Those dudes over at Modern Tribe have been making a virtue of this for years.
<http://tri.be>

~~~
mijustin
I hadn't heard of Modern Tribe before. I like the concept. It's clear that the
remote work paradigm can work for small companies. What we need are more
examples from large companies (like HP and IBM) to show that it can be done.

------
mijustin
One thing that's been mentioned quite a bit: working from home has a lot of
challenges (kids, distractions, no social involvement).

However Remote Work doesn't necessarily mean "you must work from home". In a
progressive company, I think it means: "work wherever you do your best work."

~~~
sandfox
This is fairly key. Alot of people think in a home-centric fashion when you
mention remote work and mis the crux of remote work, that you are in fact
working remotely with regards to the (main) office/hq/etc.

